# Considering Moving to Egypt



## chelcoe1972 (May 15, 2010)

My husband and I are seriously contemplating moving to Egypt, but have sooo many questions. There is so much info available online, but it's getting very confusing on what we need to find out/do 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## josmiler05 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Chelcoe,

This is a great place to start as there are lots of folks on here that have spent many years in Egypt. I am hopeing to spend more time in sharm in the future so as I have not lived there I probably won't be alot of help!! Although I do Love it so far.
What area are you looking at in Egypt?
Jo


----------



## chelcoe1972 (May 15, 2010)

josmiler05 said:


> Hi Chelcoe,
> 
> This is a great place to start as there are lots of folks on here that have spent many years in Egypt. I am hopeing to spend more time in sharm in the future so as I have not lived there I probably won't be alot of help!! Although I do Love it so far.
> What area are you looking at in Egypt?
> Jo


Hi there.

We are looking at Luxor or Cairo


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

chelcoe1972 said:


> Hi there.
> 
> We are looking at Luxor or Cairo


What are your questions?


----------



## chelcoe1972 (May 15, 2010)

Hi,

What documentation would we need to move/work?
What's the average monthly wage we can get from working?
Is it expensive to rent?
My husband is seeking employment and is being told on job specs that accomodation is included, but we are worried that in most instances it is just for him. Any advice?

Thanks in advance


----------



## mondy007 (May 14, 2010)

chelcoe1972 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What documentation would we need to move/work?
> What's the average monthly wage we can get from working?
> ...


if you atend to move to cairo i advice you to live in maddi or new cairo , new giza , 6th of october governate ... this place where you can fit in cairo but if you willing to live in old towns i dont think you can fit on there anyway .. we have got 3 rent systems . first one is unlimit lease which also called lifetime lease and the second system it limit lease lik from one year to 5 years ,, the third one is furnitured apartment and you could rent a week or even a day or month months whatever you like .. for offcial papers you just come here and take tourist visa in the airport and after you arrive in just go to immigiration and citiZenship dep and change your visa to a year and renew it every year ... any questions i am here


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi and welcome.
What sort of employment are you looking for?
Cant tell you the average wage as you don't say what your skills are

Maiden


----------



## chelcoe1972 (May 15, 2010)

Sorry about that.

My husband is a Executive Head Chef and I have Customer Services experience and currently work as a Finance Officer.

I also wanted to ask what happens with our GB state pension, NI contributions and the like?

Michelle


----------



## chelcoe1972 (May 15, 2010)

mondy007 said:


> if you atend to move to cairo i advice you to live in maddi or new cairo , new giza , 6th of october governate ... this place where you can fit in cairo but if you willing to live in old towns i dont think you can fit on there anyway .. we have got 3 rent systems . first one is unlimit lease which also called lifetime lease and the second system it limit lease lik from one year to 5 years ,, the third one is furnitured apartment and you could rent a week or even a day or month months whatever you like .. for offcial papers you just come here and take tourist visa in the airport and after you arrive in just go to immigiration and citiZenship dep and change your visa to a year and renew it every year ... any questions i am here


Thank you:clap2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

If you are looking to work here then the best thing is to be offered employment from your home country and that way you will get an expat package, you will not get an expat package if you are already here in Egypt and apply for a position.
Your NI contributions phone your nearest office and get the official statement.

Maiden


----------



## chelcoe1972 (May 15, 2010)

Hi Maiden,

I also wanted to ask what documentation we would need to change a tourist visa to a yearly one?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

chelcoe1972 said:


> Hi Maiden,
> 
> I also wanted to ask what documentation we would need to change a tourist visa to a yearly one?



Sorry I don't know.. I always get fined when I leave the country for not renewing my visa, but I believe it is easy enough to get a years visa's... when you are renewing anything in Egypt take lots of passport photos with you.. get them done here as they are very cheap.. take several photocopies of every document you have in your possession Egypt loves paperwork.. also take the originals with you.
Take a book, something to drink, wet wipes pens lots of small bank notes and lots of patience.

Maiden


----------



## mondy007 (May 14, 2010)

chelcoe1972 said:


> Hi Maiden,
> 
> I also wanted to ask what documentation we would need to change a tourist visa to a yearly one?


well its easy just take 4 photos passport photos and take your passport with you and 2 photocopies of it .. and you buy stamps from there about 60 pounds 12 dollars and you take the application for free from there and fill the application and apply in counter number 43 i guess and she will ask you to come tomorrow or after an hour .. any questions i am here


----------

